# Starting Gold for Wizard?



## Sebastian O (May 3, 2007)

Hi,

Can someone tell me what is the starting gold for a wizard according to the PHB?

Thanks in advance!

-Sebastian


----------



## Christian (May 4, 2007)

3d4x10


----------



## Sebastian O (May 4, 2007)

Thank you!


----------

